# Backup mit Tartarus + Debian Lenny5 + Hetzner



## blueprint (16. Feb. 2011)

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter 

Ausgangslage: 

Hetzner Server+Backupspace
Server mit dieser (Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]) prima Anleitung aufgesetzt.
Das Tartarus Backupscript aus der Hetzner Wiki umgesetzt.

Allerdings bricht der Aufruf von 
/usr/sbin/tartarus /etc/tartarus/root.confmit 



> No valid STORAGE_METHOD defined.
> Canceling backup procedure and cleaning up...


 ab.

Jetzt hab ich schon das halbe Netz nach einer Lösung abgegrasst, kann aber keine finden.

Wer weiss Rat bzw. eine Lösung den Backup zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Quest (17. Feb. 2011)

Dann poste doch bitte mal den Inhalt deiner root.conf
(Benutzernamen und Passwörter natürlich unkenntlich gemacht)


----------



## blueprint (17. Feb. 2011)

So die angelegt root.conf


```
#
# Allgemeine Einstellungen einlesen
source /etc/tartarus/generic.inc
NAME="root"
DIRECTORY="/"
EXCLUDE="/tmp/"
CREATE_LVM_SNAPSHOT="no"[
```
die var.conf


```
# /etc/tartarus/var.conf
source /etc/tartarus/generic.inc
NAME="var"
DIRECTORY="/var"
# LVM-Snapshot erstellen
CREATE_LVM_SNAPSHOT="yes"
# LVM-Volume, auf dem das Dateisystem gespeichert ist
LVM_VOLUME_NAME="/dev/volumegroup/var"
# Mountpoint, in dem das Dateisystem eingehängt wird
LVM_MOUNT_DIR="/var"
```
und noch die generic.inc


```
# /etc/tartarus/generic.inc
# Generische Einstellungen für die Sicherung
# auf den Hetzner-FTP-Server
STORAGE_METHOD="FTP"
# Adresse des FTP-Server
STORAGE_FTP_SERVER="***.your-backup.de"
# FTP-Zugangsdaten
STORAGE_FTP_USER="***"
STORAGE_FTP_PASSWORD="***"
# Übertragung verschlüsseln und SFTP verwenden
STORAGE_FTP_USE_SFTP="yes"
# Kompression
COMPRESSION_METHOD="bzip2"
# Größe des LVM-Snapshots
LVM_SNAPSHOT_SIZE="1000M"
# Backup-Daten symmetrisch verschlüsseln
ENCRYPT_SYMMETRICALLY="yes"
# Passwort aus /etc/tartarus/backup.sec lesen
ENCRYPT_PASSPHRASE_FILE="/etc/tartarus/backup.sec"
# Während der Erstellung der Sicherung nicht über
# Dateisystemgrenzen hinausgehen
STAY_IN_FILESYSTEM="yes"
```
Benutzer und Passwart hab ich mal gegen *** ersetzt.


----------



## Quest (18. Feb. 2011)

Hmm, schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass mir da irgendwas ins Auge stechen würde. Aber das sieht meiner Konfiguration ziehmlich ähnlich.
Hab ich leider spontan auch keine Idee.
Bist du im Hetzner Forum registriert? (forum.hetzner.de)
Da schwirren auch einige rum von denen sich sicher jemand mit Tartarus gut auskennt.


----------



## Laubie (18. Feb. 2011)

hmm... meines sieht auch ähnlich aus.
Diese eckige Klammer zu (im ersten code) ist nen copy&paste-Fehler, oder?

PS: Lauft denn die "var.conf" durch?


----------



## blueprint (18. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Laubie:


> hmm... meines sieht auch ähnlich aus.
> Diese eckige Klammer zu (im ersten code) ist nen copy&paste-Fehler, oder?


Ja. Ist nur hier so.

Wie schon geschrieben, er meckert an der STORAGE_METHOD rum. Diese ist mit "FTP" definiert. 

Sollte was auf dem Server fehlen?


----------

